# flyfishing for carp....



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i've been in nevada for the past couple of months and went fishing over at lake mead, and i saw a huge school of carp! just wondering if anyone has ever fly fished for them? know how to catch them? i've never fished for carp anyways, so just hoping i could get some insight!!


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

Use canned corn on a small hook.....and then hold on!!!


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

There is a fly pattern that is used for catching carp. Alot of lakes/pond with any type of black berry producing tree will have carp that feed on the floating berries. So you tie a fly out of black yarn and add some of the synthetic black hair fibers and try to duplicate the size of the berry( make sure its a floating material to tie the fly out of). Find these trees during the time of year when the berries are dropping into the water and you will find carp and other fish feeding on them. It is a blast to catch some of these big dudes that way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

I have used salmon egg patterns with a little split shot above the fly, and a strike indicator to catch them before. They are a blast to catch with the fly rod, but you have to get it in front of them in order for the fish to pick it up. They won't chase it in my experience. There are some other fly patters out there that people use, the clouser swimming nymph is one of them and I have heard that crayfish patterns work as well. If you have iTunes check out the "Ask about fly fishing" pod cast. One of the episodes talks all about fly fishing for carp, it is a good source of info.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Get a larger egg pattern and spray paint it brown to look like a pellet. Cast floating or sinking into the school. Ive had real good luck with this.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

sweet, thanks for all the advice, i'll be trying it out tomorrow morning most likely, unless i hit it big on the strip tonight! lol


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty carp


----------

